# What do you do with your snake's shed skin?



## Tigerlily (May 2, 2014)

My CTS had her first shed since I've had her, a beautiful single shed with both spectacles intact! 














I really want to keep this for display somehow or do something creative with it. I've heard of people putting them between two pieces of glass to display and that sounds awesome; has anyone tried this? Do you reckon it would look as good with perspex?

PS I know they can have salmonella but is this really a big deal? I keep dead dragonflies and empty gecko eggs in the house plus I'm starting a bone collection (granted they will be easier to sanitise), no kids in the house and I wash my hands often. Thanks in advance


----------



## Jacknife (May 2, 2014)

I keep my snakes in a deep pit in my basement. 
I'm collecting the shed skins and am slowly making a suit out of them.


----------



## Varanoidea (May 2, 2014)

I just hang the good ones up on my desk.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 2, 2014)

When I saw the Snake Whisperer at the shopping center he had his snake's skins all over the display, maybe get it framed?


----------



## Senator358 (May 2, 2014)

the dog eats them


----------



## Tigerlily (May 2, 2014)

[MENTION=40283]ThatGuy[/MENTION] that's a good idea. Would like to see the face of the frame shop lady's face when I bring in the skin though... I'd want it to be done well so I guess I can go buy a frame, would be easier for me than trying to put two pieces of glass together... they have really pretty frames these days that I could paint myself... hmm I like it... thanks!
[MENTION=36803]Senator358[/MENTION] gross, but my dog wins because she eats poo.


----------



## andynic07 (May 2, 2014)

Just remember that they break down over time, possibly from insects eating them. I have heard that some people spray them with hairspray. Also you are not supposed to use them commercially so keep this in mind.


----------



## PDM_Pythons (May 2, 2014)

They r amazing when u first get into the snake scene but u soon get over them and straight in the bin for me... Tho the daughter did do a project on them once taking a 2.8m skin to school


----------



## 00Scales00 (May 2, 2014)

I bin them


----------



## Red-Ink (May 2, 2014)

I offer them to the Gods once a month in the hope that they would renew this planet.

I use the snake shed skin to symbolize a new re-birth through the discarding of the old ways and from there a more beautiful form is made.










When I cant be bothered performing this ritual...... I just put them outside in a large green receptical that's collected from me weekly by the council.


----------



## Schnecke (May 2, 2014)

Moose usually uses shedding as an opportunity to go to the toilet as well, so I don't think keeping THOSE ones would be a great idea.

I pop them in the outside bin.


----------



## moosenoose (May 2, 2014)

They seem to gradually break down after awhile anyway & go powdery  Either that or the months are eating them ...nom nom nom :lol:


----------



## disintegratus (May 2, 2014)

I've kept the first shed from each of the snakes we've got (unless it had poo in it, then I keep the second one and just pretend it was the first )
After that they get binned, unless it's particularly impressive. I'm waiting for a full shed from my big Olive girl (she has some scarring and doesn't usually shed in one piece), which I will drape somewhere to gross people out


----------



## ronhalling (May 2, 2014)

I give my snake sheds to a lady in Grafton, she does artsy fartsy stuff with them, 1 of my spotty shed's she inflated with a hair dryer and spayed it with clear lacquer, when it was almost dry she shaped it in a few curves and painted it to look like a spotty and then got a 60cmx40cmx3.5cm peice of styrofoam and shaped the outline of the snake she made and gouged out the shape with a hot knife (1 specifically for foam) and put the snake shape in it and covered with glass, then made a frame for it with some old reclaimed fence palings. It looked superb and if you looked at it from an angle it took on a full 3D effect, don't know what she does with the 2.5mt Intergrade sheds i give her and never think to ask......... theres 1 idea for you, now put your mind into gear and away you go lol  ...............Ron


----------



## pinefamily (May 2, 2014)

We have given a lot of sheds to various kids in our family/friends circle; mostly they have taken them to school.


----------



## JAS101 (May 2, 2014)

I give mine to friends kids , or bin the skins if I get a build up of them .


----------



## Fil_14 (May 2, 2014)

My daughter takes mine to school, (grade 2). I put them in a clippy bag, then label them with snakes name, species, age and date of shed. 
Apparently the kids really love it, but I think teacher gets just as much of a kick out it. 
We have two hatchies and a yearling childrens. 




Fil...


----------



## DarwinBrianT (May 3, 2014)

I just bin them. Some people have been known to play games with them and put 2+ meter sheds in a friends house/garden or site shed on the quite and sit back and watch the ruckus as they look for the snake. I wouldn't do that though.


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 5, 2014)

Mine get binned. I use 2 send them to school for show n tell but novelty wore off lol.


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jun 5, 2014)

Saved a few shed (as to have the same patten) put a coat of varnish on phone cover waited till it was almost dried (still sticky) put snake skin on let it dry properly then another coat and repeated till I got desired effect. Have heard of people doing this with their nails also but that is a bit more risky in the hygiene factor. Other than that I put them in the garden along with their excrement to go back in to the ground(suppose to keep away rodents).


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jun 6, 2014)

I sent one to preschool with my little cousin for show and tell, now I send them all in and they do craft with them. The ones where the snakes poo in I bin and the rest get a rinse and turned into god knows what!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

